
Old Family Photos – Why do people always seem to look angry in old photos? - tracgene
http://www.tracgene.com/old-family-photos-why-do-people-always-seem-to-look-angry-in-old-photos/
======
informatimago
Because they didn't have as good dentistry as we have now.

